# Mixes



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So I've had Kashi on one type of food (Natural Balance Original Ultra Premium) for the past how many months (after weaning him off Royal Canin Kitten + Indoor light).

I don't really see why I should add another food to his mix?

I know that people have posted about this before, and people have answered that because there is not much known about the nutritional requirements of hedgehogs, it's good to have a variety in there or something along those lines... but I don't see how they'd be getting a variety of different nutrients of most of the different foods have similar ingredients and the same nutritional value?

If someone could better explain this, I'd appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm posting the ingredients of the foods I have in Mustard's mix:

Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck:
Peas, Duck, Pea Protein, Canola Oil, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Taurine, Methionine, Choline Chloride, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Wellness Healthy Weight: 
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Rice, Ground Barley, Ground Rice, Whitefish Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Tomato Pomace, Chicken liver, Oat Fiber, Cranberries, Olive Oil, Chicory Root Extract, Cranberry Extract Powder, Cranberry Fiber, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, l-Carnitine, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Taurine, Rosemary Extract.

Harmony Farms Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe: 
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oats, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Rye, Menhaden Fish Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Alfalfa Meal, Ground Flax Seed, Dried Eggs, Whole Cranberries, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Peas, Whole Carrots, Canola Oil, Yeast Culture, Apples, Potassium Chloride, Sea Salt, Blueberries, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bacillus Subtilis, Bifodo-bacterium Thermophilum, Bifidobacterium Longum, Enterococcus Faecium, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Proteinate (Source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Proteinate (Source of Chelated Iron), Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganese Proteinate (Source of Chelated Manganese), Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (Source of Vitamin A), Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Cobalt Proteinate (Source of Chelated Cobalt), Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Proteinate (Source of Chelated Copper), Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Rosemary Extract, Folic Acid, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (Source of Iodine), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Sodium Selenite.

I think the ingredients are pretty different, which in my opinion will provide a more balanced diet than if I were using only one food. Also, I think she must like the variety of flavors.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually don't see a big difference :| Maybe I"m reading it all wrong, but there's a source of protein (chicken, duck) and vegetables encouraging digestion (peas, carrots, etc) and a source of carbs (barley, oats, etc). Why go through the hassle of doing all that when they all come down to the same nutritional info.?

I'm really puzzled >_>


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The way I see it is the same way I see human nutrition (and I'm a Nutritionist.) 

You'll have different sources of protein (duck and chicken) which means a slight difference in aminoacid composition. Different fruits and vegetables in each mix guarantee different vitamin and minerals. With carbs, same thing, since different carbs contain different vitamins, minerals and aminoacid composition. 

One of the foods in my mix has dried eggs, the other doesn't. One has cramberry, the other doesn't, and so on. Together they make a balanced diet.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm I see
then I wonder what I should add to Kashi's mix? @[email protected]

This is the list of ingredients
Chicken Meal, Chicken, Brown Rice, Salmon Meal, Barley, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Potatoes, Carrots, Lamb Meal, Canola Oil, Natural Flavor, Dried Egg, Brewers Yeast, Duck, Potassium Chloride, Whole Ground Flaxseed, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Spinach, Parsley Flakes, Cranberries, L-Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

I don't want to get anything with fish in it because I don't want his poop turning smelly. Do you think I should go for a different kind of boultry or something? @[email protected]


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah, fish can make their poop pretty stinky. I used to have fish as one of the first ingredients and the smell was pretty bad, but now with the mix I have we can't notice the smell at all, and her cage is our bedroom.

I'm not sure what food you have in Canada, I suggest you go to your pet store and see what they have, and then go online and do a search on the ingredients? I think a different poultry like turkey or duck would be a good idea.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Winston has Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck (Duck, peas), Royal Canin Senior 27 (Chicken, corn - junk food) and Solid Gold Katz n Flocken (Lamb, all sorts of other good stuff). If you want to go for a very different meat source without getting too high in fat and while still getting a very high quality food, I'd say Solid Gold is a good way to go. Most stores that carry Natural Balance also carry Solid Gold. It also was the only food out of the 6 kinds I tested with Winston that he would eat, when I was searching for a 3rd food for his mix. :roll:

*edited for clarity issue


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

One benefit too is if something gets discontinued there is other foods to back it up so they won't go on food strike. The only thing that I have noticed though with my hedgies is that they pick a favorite then want nothing to do with the other foods in the mix. My hedgie Sandra will pick out only the Green Pea and Duck now and Loken will only eat the Purina One that he was weened onto. I could try to be tough and only put in so much of each but I wouldn't want them eating less just to try forcing them to eat the others.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

nessariel said:


> Winston has Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck (Duck, peas), Royal Canin Senior 27 (Chicken, corn - junk food) and Solid Gold Katz n Flocken (Lamb, all sorts of other good stuff). If you want to go for a very different meat source without getting too high in fat and while still getting a very high quality food, I'd say Solid Gold is a good way to go. Most stores that carry Natural Balance also carry Solid Gold. It also was the only food out of the 6 kinds I tested with Winston that he would eat, when I was searching for a 3rd food for his mix. :roll:
> 
> *edited for clarity issue


I'll go have a look for some Solid Gold this weekend then ^-^


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Oh yes, I give Phinneus Solid Gold and he loves it! It was the food he was eating when I got him, so as far as I know he has had it his whole (kibble eating) life.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I'll go have a look for some Solid Gold this weekend then ^-^


If you find some at a big box store, let me know where! I'm either blind or haven't had any luck finding the Solid Gold. I have Chicken Soup and Natural Balance right now, was thinking of adding Wellness into the mix after the New Year.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I've had luck finding it at Pet Valu. I had to ask where it was though, cause I didn't know what it looked like! It's in a metallic purple bag.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Tomato said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go have a look for some Solid Gold this weekend then ^-^
> ...


Tomato, you're around the Oakville, Mississauga aren't you? I found Solid Gold at Ren's Pet Depot(Trafalgar and Burnhamthrope).


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

I always make sure the first ingredient is meat and not meal because it's more nutritious and less transformed. My favourite brand is Orijen: http://orijen.ca/orijen/about/. It's all made from fresh food and it's organic. It contains fish but the smell of Ishaw's poo is really not that bad (I keed the cage in my living room though!).

INGREDIENTS
Fresh boneless chicken*, chicken meal, fresh boneless salmon*, turkey meal, fresh chicken liver*, herring meal, russet potato, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), sweet potato, peas, fresh boneless walleye*, fresh whole eggs*, fresh boneless turkey*, fresh boneless lake whitefish*, sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, fresh boneless herring*, organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.

* DELIVERED FRESH, preservative-free and never frozen.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Karine =^_^= said:


> I always make sure the first ingredient is meat and not meal because it's more nutritious and less transformed. My favourite brand is Orijen: http://orijen.ca/orijen/about/. It's all made from fresh food and it's organic. It contains fish but the smell of Ishaw's poo is really not that bad (I keed the cage in my living room though!).


I was just wondering what the protein content is on the Orijen that you feed? All the Orijen cat food I've found around here has been way to high in protein for hedgehogs (42% - definitely high enough to cause kidney and liver problems) but it's way easier to find than most of the natural foods I'm feeding, so if there's a version around 30% protein I'd love to know about it! Thanks 



shaelikestaquitos said:


> nessariel said:
> 
> 
> > Winston has Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck (Duck, peas), Royal Canin Senior 27 (Chicken, corn - junk food) and Solid Gold Katz n Flocken (Lamb, all sorts of other good stuff). If you want to go for a very different meat source without getting too high in fat and while still getting a very high quality food, I'd say Solid Gold is a good way to go. Most stores that carry Natural Balance also carry Solid Gold. It also was the only food out of the 6 kinds I tested with Winston that he would eat, when I was searching for a 3rd food for his mix. :roll:
> ...


I live in Canada also (Calgary, AB) and I've found Solid Gold a bit tricky to find sometimes, as it is only sold in the speciality pet health food stores so I'd try there first. Petsmart, Petland, etc. don't carry it unfortunately! Also, if you're having trouble finidng it, I've found that a few human organic health food stores here and there carry Solid Gold in their teeny tiny pet sections, so that's another place you could look as well!


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

> I was just wondering what the protein content is on the Orijen that you feed? All the Orijen cat food I've found around here has been way to high in protein for hedgehogs (42% - definitely high enough to cause kidney and liver problems) but it's way easier to find than most of the natural foods I'm feeding, so if there's a version around 30% protein I'd love to know about it! Thanks


  According to my breeder, the food must contain 30% minimum of protein, so 42% shouldn't be too bad... But then I realised that Orijen food has 20% fat (a bit too much) and only 2,5% of fiber (not enough)...

Ok well I guess it's good enough for my cat but not for my hedgie. I was totally assuming it was the best!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Karine =^_^= said:


> According to my breeder, the food must contain 30% minimum of protein, so 42% shouldn't be too bad... But then I realised that Orijen food has 20% fat (a bit too much) and only 2,5% of fiber (not enough)...
> 
> Ok well I guess it's good enough for my cat but not for my hedgie. I was totally assuming it was the best!


42% is too high, you want to stay around the 30% range 
and I believe fat is around 12% for hedgies


----------

